# Flaming Gorge -Green River



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

My girlfriend and I have the 30th - 4th July off. We were thinking about making the trip down to Utah and float the A and B section of the Green river. Has anyone floated this particular stretch during this time frame? I knows it’s probably going to be busy, but don’t want to make the 8 hour drive if it’s going be an absolute Zoo. We’re planning on driving down tomorrow night, with the hopes of getting there early sat AM to get a camping permit for Sunday morning. If I read correctly, I can get a permit the day before? I’d like to put in Saturday but I’m afraid I won’t be able to get a permit to camp that day. Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

There are 6 campsites available on rec.gov. Cottonwood is one of the best. Then ferry across and fish the seam along the other bank.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

You can get a camp on rec.gov but I assume they're mostly booked out at this point. I only go on the shoulder seasons to fish, but i've heard the summer inner tube scene and rubber hatch are prolific. Its an awesome strech so if you can get a camp ahead of time i would absolutely do it.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks like all the sites you can reserve online are booked.. Is there a ranger at Little Hole that you get the permits from or is it just a sign up sheet?


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

http://mobile.flaminggorgecountry.com/media/uploads/files/Floating%20the%20Green%20River.pdf

I found some good information online with additional information on here in previous threads, but nothing goes into details about the camping permits.


----------



## cowboy907 (May 3, 2017)

get to little hole and sign up for a campsite. There are numerous campsites, which are not available on rec.gov that are first come first served, and can only be reserved at little hole.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I called BLM a few minute minutes ago in regards on how early you can sign up for the first come first serve. She was new and didn’t have an exact answer. She thought they had a monthly or weekly sign up sheet.. I always thought first come first serve meant that it was the day of or the day before. I can anyone verify?


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

It is literally a big dry erase board with a grid of dates and the campsites. It has about 2 weeks out that you can sign up for. The ranger updates it every week or so. I suppose you could sign up as far out as the board goes at the time you are standing there. I would think that you could get a sight or 2, they just may not be the top choices.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you ! Makes me a little worried since 4th is right the corner. Has anyone stayed at Indian crossing or Bridge Hollow? Curious if these would more likely be available


----------



## cdr (Mar 8, 2005)

I was up there in April and the sign-up window was 48 hrs.

We signed up 2 days out and did a lap on the A section the next day. This allowed us to get the camp we wanted for 2 consecutive nights.

There was no oversight though that will probably not be the case for 4th of July. 

Board was maybe ~50% filled.

Good luck!


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I found this number online for Little Hole “Manila, UT 84046
435-784-3445” talked to a ranger who said the board is up 24/7 but your not supposed to sign up till the day of. She reccomend getting there around 6am-7 to reserve a spot..


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

System needs improving at Flaming Gorge for how busy the river is


All the campsites are almost always reserved (online and even the board), only about 50% are ever occupied.



REC.gov- pre reserved- the cost is like $20 to reserve....to cancel is approx $30 ! I had one for 2 weeks ago and tried to cancel, they would give me back a little, then charge $15 for a cancellation. I just left it uncanceled. 



Drop in sign up: The board has about a week out, like said you could probably write your name for any day if standing there. It was either a small note or a verbal from that phone number above " just sign up for 48 hours out". I to would think it should be the day of at 6am ish.


----------



## outdrman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, wish I had info to offer but I don't. If you do go please do a trip report.

I work in Green River, WY and will be building my oar/gear frame this winter at a shop in Green River, WY. I live in Cody, WY but stay in GR during the week, need a night time project. I plan on the Green below the dam (60 miles away) to be the maiden voyage for the new set-up.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Walter there is a great chance that you can find a camp in the B section. If they are all filled though you can always find a camp either at the end of the B section or on the Gorge itself or even Dripping Springs camp ground. I have never seen the B section camps 100% filled up. It is a very nice float and you can do both sections in a day with the flows expected it will take the better part of the day to do though.
Enjoy!!!!


----------

